# shunté  au potentiomètre



## totor

Salut, les amis !

Mon texte (sur le son au cinéma) parle d'une musique de bal qui commence à décroître doucement, « shunté » au potentiomètre.

Sans doute, 'shunter' est un terme technique dont j'ai vu maints exemples sur google, mais malheureusement aucun ne me renseigne sur sa signification, et je ne le trouve sur aucun dictionnaire.

Auriez vous la gentillesse d'éclairer ma lanterne ?


----------



## swift

Hola, Víctor:

En castellano, nos instruye la Real Academia de Ingeniería:


> shunt
> 
> Acepciones:
> 
> Marca: Electricidad y Electromagnetismo
> Equivalente inglés: shunt
> Definición:
> Resistencia de precisión y bajo valor óhmico colocada en paralelo con un amperímetro o un galvanómetro, para aumentar su alcance, permitiendo el paso por el instrumento de una pequeña fracción conocida de la corriente del circuito; denominado también shunt eléctrico.
> shunt | Real Academia de Ingeniería


Por su parte, el _Akal_ de Física.


> Shunt. Palabra inglesa que significa derivar.
> 
> Shunt eléctrico. — Conductor eléctrico, de resistencia pequeña y conocida, que se coloca _en derivación_ o en paralelo en los bornes de un amperímetro cuando se desea que sólo pase por el aparato una fracción _i_ conocida de la intensidad total I que se quiere medir.
> 
> Lévy, Élie. _Diccionario Akal de Física._ Traducción de Faustino Barriuso.


En francés, nos instruye en ingeniería de sonido don Jacques Cassard del INRIA:


> *Shunt :* (anglais) En prise de son : baisse progressive du son jusqu’à sa disparition complète (procédé utilisé parfois en fin de morceau sur un disque).
> 
> Cassard, Jacques & Deschamp, Philippe. _Glossaire du son. Petit glossaire de quelques termes utilisés en production sonore, en électronique, en électroacoustique et en musique._
> 
> Glossaire de l'ingénieur du son


Esto yo lo conozco como *fading o fade out* por los programas informáticos que he usado en edición de sonido y por mi participación en la producción y la edición de programas radiofónicos.


----------



## Nanon

Ah, ces ingénieurs du son ! En musique, ce serait un _decrescendo_ (ou un _diminuendo_). Il vaut mieux que je m'efface .


----------



## totor

Tiens !

Pensé que había puesto el hilo en francés solamente (por lo menos, ésa fue mi intención  ).

Merci, les amis  !!!


----------



## DearPrudence

Totor, pour mon information personnelle, s'agit-il d'un texte français à l'origine (ce n'est pas le "shunter" qui me gêne, mais le "potentiomètre" bizarrement ) ?


----------



## totor

Tout à fait français, ma chère DearPrudence (ça fait longtemps qu'on se 'voit' pas  ).

C'est Michel Chion qui parle, dans _L'Audio-vision,_ et je n'ai fait que copier-coller.

Et ce n'est pas une citation de quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## jprr

DearPrudence said:


> (ce n'est pas le "shunter" qui me gêne, mais le "*potentiomètre*" bizarrement ) ?


Ben...  que veux-tu dire d'autre ?
C'est le mot précis et _*habituel*_ dans ce contexte - je crois que je n'ai plus entendu utiliser _rhéostat_ dans le domaine du son et du spectacle en général depuis un demi siècle.


----------



## DearPrudence

Justement, je parlais de "potentiomètre" avec un ingé son ce week-end qui ne l'utilise pas dans la vraie vie (plutôt "potard"), mais le voit dans des traductions. Mais j'imagine qu'il y a plusieurs écoles


----------



## Lampiste

Bonjour:



Nanon said:


> Il vaut mieux que je m'efface .



 
Ese ejemplo gráfico, Nanon, es muy gráfico.  

Al margen de que se desee utilizar una palabra u otra –_shunt, potentiomètre, rhéostat, potard_*– para referirse a ese aparato que a modo de "grifo" regula el paso de la corriente (y, en consecuencia, del sonido, de la luminosidad, de la velocidad, etc., según en qué circuito esté instalado), lo que me llama la atención en esa frase es la redundancia que presenta cuando dice _shunté au potenciomètre_, que equivale a decir _shunté au shunt_.

Saludos.

* Esa no la conocía, DearPrudence. Merci.


----------



## jprr

Lampiste said:


> * Esa no la conocía,


Yo sí... pero con otro sentido (potard CNTRL):


> *A. −* _Fam._ ou _arg., vieilli._ Pharmacien ou préparateur en pharmacie. (...)
> *B. −* _Vx._ Étudiant en pharmacie. _Elle dit à l'apprenti pharmacien: −Si ce_



así que cuidadito al usarla...


----------



## totor

swift said:


> En francés, nos instruye en ingeniería de sonido don Jacques Cassard del INRIA:





> *Shunt :* (anglais) En prise de son : baisse progressive du son jusqu’à sa disparition complète (procédé utilisé parfois en fin de morceau sur un disque).





Nanon said:


> Ah, ces ingénieurs du son ! En musique, ce serait un _decrescendo_ (ou un _diminuendo_).


Queridos, sabrán perdonarme por no haber puesto en mi primer post la frase completa:

_Dans Les Enfants du silence, lorsque William Hurt vient de quitter la salle de bal illuminée et qu’il s’éloigne dans la nuit, puis se retourne et voit Marlee Matlin tout de blanc vêtue le rejoindre – le son de la musique de bal commence à décroître doucement, « shunté » au potentiomètre_.

… así como tampoco mi elección final, ahora ya publicado el libro:

En _Te amaré en silencio_, cuando William Hurt deja el salón de baile iluminado y se aleja en la noche, luego se da vuelta y ve a Marlee Matlin vestida toda de blanco que vino a reunirse con él, el sonido de la música de baile comienza a decrecer suavemente, en un diminuendo.

Dicho lo cual, ahora una cita de Stockhausen en una entrevista con Jonathan Cott en la que habla de la escucha como un proceso de identificación, y que comienza así:

_Je ne savais pas comment aller plus loin. J’ai *shunté*, et je pensais m’arrêter là. Mais, pendant la nuit, j’ai revécu toute la séquence, de manière extrêmement forte. Je l’avais entendue toute la journée_.

Mientras que en la cita original de Chion el sentido era evidente, solo con ver lo que dice previamente a la palabreja de marras (y agradezco a los amigos que me instruyeron), en la frase de Stockhausen se está haciendo un uso más bien figurado de la misma palabra, ¿tal vez lo que en mis pagos (pero no sé si en otros también) se diría *bajé un cambio*?

Hablando de bajar un cambio: bajar un cambio (modismo; Argentina)

… o *bajé el tono*?


----------



## swift

Lo idóneo sería leer la entrevista en inglés... No sé si _shunter_ se debe interpretar como _court-cirtuiter_, empleado como absoluto (intransitivo), con el sentido de evadir o saltarse algo...


----------



## totor

Tal vez, José, por lo menos allí veríamos qué dice en realidad Stockhausen, pero la frase es una cita textual de _Entretiens avec Jonathan Cott_ (1974), traducido del inglés (Estados Unidos) por Jacques Drillon, Paris, Lattès, 1988.

Creo que más bien habría que ver si don Jacques Cassard dice algo sobre un uso metafórico de la palabra.


----------



## swift

Ok. Encontré el texto en inglés: _I didn’t know how to continue. I faded out, and my first thought was that I’d stop_.

Stockhausen; conversations with the composer : Cott, Jonathan. cn : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

Te ofrezco: empecé a apagarme.

Ya te decía yo que _shunt_ me olía a _fade out_.


----------



## swift

Yo diría que estaba embotado, maestro, por el cansancio. Antes hace una analogía con la guerra y habla del momento de absoluta soledad cuando todo vuelve a la calma tras un combate o un ataque aéreo: el silencio es tal que se puede oír la sangre en los oídos, las respiraciones y los jadeos ajenos.


----------



## totor

El diccionario de la casa, entre otras cosas, dice


¿Qué te parece: me estaba durmiendo, o me estaba adormilando?

Pero la cuestión mayor, en mi opinión, es cuál es el registro de *shunter*, que es de lo que se trata este hilo.

¿Es un registro familiar, en todo caso?

Porque la versión inglesa no parece serlo.


----------



## swift

Sigo pensando que embotarse o apagarse dan en la nota. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Sigo pensando que embotarse o apagarse dan en la nota.


De acuerdo, José, lo tengo en cuenta, pero me parece importante conocer el registro de la palabra francesa.

Porque ahora que sabemos (o suponemos) el original inglés, a mí me parecería mejor 'no daba más', porque 'shunter' es un invento de los franceses que puede tener que ver mucho o poco con su origen inglés.


----------



## swift

En francés es jergal: pertenece a un tecnolecto (cf. la última definición en mi primera intervención).


----------



## totor

Voilà.

Y gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> _Je ne savais pas comment aller plus loin. J’ai *shunté*, et je pensais m’arrêter là. Mais, pendant la nuit, j’ai revécu toute la séquence, de manière extrêmement forte. Je l’avais entendue toute la journée_.
> 
> ¿tal vez lo que en mis pagos (pero no sé si en otros también) se diría *bajé un cambio*?
> 
> … o *bajé el tono*?


Querido tocayo: lamento no haber asistido a la primera parte de esta consulta (que podía haber enredado un poco más...).

Con relación a tu reciente consulta: si resumimos que, en cierto modo, *shunter *es derivar, en sentido figurado significa *apartarse, retirarse, distanciarse*.


----------



## swift

_Fade out _puede, en efecto, significar _distanciarse _o _apartarse_, en el campo de las relaciones humanas: fade out - he faded out. Sin embargo, cuando se lee la entrevista original en inglés, se comprueba que ese significado no pega para nada. No recomiendo en absoluto que se use ninguna de estas opciones en el contexto que ocupa a Totor ni ninguno semejante:


Víctor Pérez said:


> en sentido figurado significa *apartarse, retirarse, distanciarse*.


Serían totalmente erróneas estas traducciones en el caso planteado:


totor said:


> Je ne savais pas comment aller plus loin. J’ai *shunté*, et je pensais m’arrêter là.


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Con relación a tu reciente consulta: si resumimos que, en cierto modo, *shunter *es derivar, en sentido figurado significa *apartarse, retirarse, distanciarse*.


Buenísimo, Víctor.

Todo pasará a la sección correspondiente del Dico, que da diferentes opciones que luego habrá que seleccionar según el contexto.



Abrazo, y gracias a los dos, y también a los anteriores coforeros.

Edit: Cuando llegue el momento pondré un post para dejar constancia de mi decisión final en este caso particular.


----------



## swift

El _Wiktionary_ documenta estos tres sentidos —que son los mismos que recoge el _Dictionnaire des francophones_ (→ shunter)—:


> *shunter* \ʃœ̃.te\ _transitif_ 1er groupe (voir la conjugaison)
> 
> (_Électricité_) Munir d’un shunt.
> _(Figuré) _Court-circuiter ; dériver.
> _Seul bémol : les premiers kms qu'il aurait sûrement fallu *shunter* au vu de l'état du terrain._ — (_L'Oie 2018 par Fred_ sur agvtt85.fr)
> 
> _(Spécialement)_ (_Audiovisuel_) Couper un morceau de musique avant la fin.
> _Ah ! ce jour-là, le Rolly avait dû battre tous les prétendants au cent mètres départ-arrêté : son solo était un pur déluge de clichés joués tête au guidon. Son heure de gloire quoi. Le plus drôle, c'est que, comme le morceau finissait là-dessus, les rares programmateurs de la chose allaient le *shunter* sans vergogne._ — (Patrick Eudeline, _Dansons sous les bombes_, Paris, Grasset, 2002.)
> 
> shunter — Wiktionnaire


No me consta que se emplee con el mismo sentido que el inglés _fade out_ en las relaciones afectivas (un comportamiento semejante al _ghosting_).


----------

